# XFire - Maven Build Problem



## y0dA (11. Jul 2007)

Hi!
Ich habe einen Webapplikation (myFaces) welche ein Webservice (ebenfalls von mir) benutzt - hierfür habe ich schlichtweg das Eclipse XFire plugin installiert und den Code für das Webservice mittels WDSL Codegenerierung in meine Webapplikation zu bekommen. Wenn ich die Applikation teste (localhost) funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei. Nun wollte ich mittels Maven ein WAR File erzeugen und bekomme nun einen Build error.

Ich nehme an dass mir im POM File eine /mehrerer dependencies fehlen nur weiß ich nicht welche, jemand eine Idee?

following build errors i got:

```
C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplImpl.java:[4,17] package javax.jws does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
e.java:[4,17] package javax.jws does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
e.java:[5,17] package javax.jws does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
e.java:[6,17] package javax.jws does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
e.java:[7,17] package javax.jws does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
e.java:[8,22] package javax.jws.soap does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\AnyType2AnyTy
peMap.java:[6,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\AnyType2AnyTy
peMap.java:[7,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\AnyType2AnyTy
peMap.java:[8,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\AnyType2AnyTy
peMap.java:[9,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ressComplex.java:[4,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ressComplex.java:[5,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ressComplex.java:[6,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ressComplex.java:[7,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ressComplex.java:[8,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\FormatService
ResponseModelResponse.java:[4,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exi
st

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\FormatService
ResponseModelResponse.java:[5,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exi
st

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\FormatService
ResponseModelResponse.java:[6,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exi
st

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\FormatService
ResponseModelResponse.java:[7,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exi
st

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\FormatService
ResponseModelResponse.java:[8,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exi
st

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ress.java:[4,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ress.java:[5,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ress.java:[6,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ress.java:[7,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GetGeocodeAdd
ress.java:[8,33] package javax.xml.bind.annotation does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[8,26] package org.codehaus.xfire does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[9,32] package org.codehaus.xfire.aegis does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[10,38] package org.codehaus.xfire.annotations does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[11,45] package org.codehaus.xfire.annotations.jsr181 does not
exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[12,33] package org.codehaus.xfire.client does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[13,32] package org.codehaus.xfire.jaxb2 does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[14,34] package org.codehaus.xfire.service does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[15,34] package org.codehaus.xfire.service does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[16,31] package org.codehaus.xfire.soap does not exist

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\geo\GeocodeServic
eImplClient.java:[17,36] package org.codehaus.xfire.transport does not exist
```
then following messages:

```
C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\model\AddressMode
l.java:[41,1] cannot find symbol
symbol: class XmlAccessorType
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.FIELD)

C:\work\projects\BUERGE~2\src\main\java\at\pcd\wam\technologie\model\AddressMode
l.java:[42,1] cannot find symbol
symbol: class XmlType
@XmlType(name = "AddressModel", propOrder = {
```
So some/all xfire dependencies missed?

meine dependencies im pom file:

```
<dependencies>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>commons-codec</groupId>
      <artifactId>commons-codec</artifactId>
      <version>1.3</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>commons-httpclient</groupId>
      <artifactId>commons-httpclient</artifactId>
      <version>3.0.1</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>org.hibernate</groupId>
      <artifactId>hibernate</artifactId>
      <version>3.2.4.ga</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>org.hibernate</groupId>
      <artifactId>hibernate-annotations</artifactId>
      <version>3.3.0.ga</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>org.hibernate</groupId>
      <artifactId>hibernate-entitymanager</artifactId>
      <version>3.2.1.ga</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>log4j</groupId>
      <artifactId>log4j</artifactId>
      <version>1.2.8</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>org.hibernate</groupId>
      <artifactId>hibernate</artifactId>
      <version>3.2.1.ga</version>
    </dependency>
  </dependencies>
```

mfg


----------



## kama (11. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

schonmal damit probiert:


```
<dependency>
    <groupId>org.codehaus.xfire</groupId>
    <artifactId>xfire-jaxb2</artifactId>
    <version>1.1.1</version>
</dependency>
<dependency>
    <groupId>org.codehaus.xfire</groupId>
    <artifactId>xfire-spring</artifactId>
    <version>1.1.1</version>
</dependency>
<dependency>
    <groupId>org.codehaus.xfire</groupId>
    <artifactId>xfire-java5</artifactId>
    <version>1.1.1</version>
</dependency>
```
?
MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## y0dA (12. Jul 2007)

Ja nur weiß ich nicht welches repository ich dafür benötige. probiert habe ich es nur konnte die jars nicht runtergeladen/gefunden werden.

**EDIT** hab jene nochmal hinzugefügt und nun dl er jene zumindest. nun fällt mir aber noch immer  Packages:

```
javax.xml.bin.annotation does not exist
org.codehaus.xfire.jaxb2 does not exist
```

**EDIT**
ok folgende dependencies haben gefehlt:

```
<dependency>
      <groupId>javax.xml.bind</groupId>
      <artifactId>jaxb-api</artifactId>
      <version>2.0</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>org.codehaus.xfire</groupId>
      <artifactId>xfire-jaxb2</artifactId>
      <version>1.2.4</version>
    </dependency>
```

danke für die hilfe, mfg


----------

